# Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 34 )



## ripjack13 (Aug 16, 2015)

Howdy,
This is a weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not.

_Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer...._
_



*For those that have built their own sawhorses, is there room for improvement on it or are you happy with the design? What would you do different?*
_
Please post up pictures of your sawhorse design.
_*

*_


**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course Henry and Tony too...


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 16, 2015)

I've built several sets over the years, I like my monster beefy ones I can set tons on but of course they don't fold so they take up lots of space, the other ones are built using metal folding connectors that came form the hardware store years ago, I like I can throw any length 2x4 in the top and they fold up so they take up less space but of course they don't hold as much weight. Now if only I could come up with a design that would give me really beefy combined with folding......


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 16, 2015)

I know my crummy HD Burro brand are on their last legs- 17 yrs of abuse. I will be needing new ones any day.... put that on vast winter project list......


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 16, 2015)

That is one thing I have never built for the shop, go figure? I don't know why, maybe because I have never seen a design that I liked. I have a pair of plastic folding sawhorses from the big box store. They fold right up to a very small box shape, are adjustable for height, and have a cary handle when folded. They are not the cheap flimsy kind, very heavy duty and hold a lot of weight. If I hit them with a saw blade no damage to the blade either. They work well when I need them and I have had them for years, so I guess that's why I haven't built a pair.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 16, 2015)

I can't remember how many I have built over the years. Lots. It was one of the first things my dad taught me to build when I started helping him flip boats. 

I built two pairs of timber framing horses in 2005 that you could pull a D7 up on. One pair out of pine which I finally repurposed (they were too heavy and big) and one pair out of ERC which I still have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 16, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I built two pairs of timber framing horses in 2005 that you could pull a D7 up on. One pair out of pine which I finally repurposed (they were too heavy and big) and one pair out of ERC which I still have.



A friend built a set out of white oak for the timber frame he's building. We hook a truck on to them to move them or get more than a couple people

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Aug 16, 2015)

The ERC pair I have weigh 100 pounds or more. I bet the WO weigh a bit more lol.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Blueglass (Aug 16, 2015)

I've built many quickly on site. I'm sure I could improve upon them but they served their purpose at that time.


----------



## Tclem (Aug 16, 2015)

No room for improvement. When I build something the first time it is the best that I can do. Lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

